# Windows XP factory settings restore



## ghost

Hello all,

I have a Samsung Q1 ultra with no CD drive! 

I have been using the Q1 and now I am wanting to put the unit back into a state as if were new. Usually when you purchase a new PC with windows preloaded it goes through a first time setup procedure. I want to know how to get the Q1 back into that state. Note I don’t want to format and reinstall the OS because for starters I need an external CD drive (I have one but that’s not the point) my point is I would need the CD drive to do the first time setup. Usually the Q1 is preloaded with the windows OS so I want to know how to set it up like that. 

Anybody got any ideas and suggestions? 

(I have tried copying the content from the recovery CD supplied with the Q1 onto the C: partition then deleting the boot.ini file but that was nothing but fail!) 


Thanks in advance


----------



## Bodaggit23

When you boot the pc, there should be some options listed before it boots, to "Press F10 to run restore" or something like that.

Might not be F10, but look for the message and it should tell you.


----------



## 3fingersalute

On the windows start menu, go to the samsung group and there is a folder called recovery solution II or something similar that has an icon you can use to start the restore right from there.


----------

